# telephone compatible Ipad pour connection internet bluetooth



## Luluca93 (23 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai l'Ipad mini et je souhaiterai acheter un téléphone 1er prix afin de m'en servir comme modem pour avoir une connexion internet via le bluetooth. Je ne recherche pas un téléphone super high tech, mais qui puisse me permettre de me connecter via bluetooth tout simplement.

A ce jour j'ai un téléphone LG GU280 et lorsque je tente de me connecter, l'Ipad me demande si je veux oublier ce téléphone car il n'est apparemment pas compatible.

Quels sont les téléphones compatibles avec l'Ipad pour m'en servir comme modem ? Quels sont les critères techniques a prendre en compte (modem, 3G, 4G, 3G+...).

Ma crainte et d'avoir un téléphone qui ne soit pas compatible avec le système IOS d'Apple.

Merci pour vos réponses.

Cordialement.


----------



## Luluca93 (24 Mars 2013)

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'apporter quelques précisions ?

Vous remerciant par avance.


----------



## Luluca93 (28 Mars 2013)

Ma question est elle vraiment une colle pour tout le monde ?


----------

